# got my daughters ashes back yesterday. pics of her urn<3



## amotherslove

We had her cremated, and they said there was little ash, but there was some forsure. Who even knew they made tiny baby urns? </3 i love her so much.
 



Attached Files:







Fredericton-20111109-00250.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 103









Fredericton-20111109-00249.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 100









Fredericton-20111109-00248.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 81


----------



## glbell920

Sorry for your loss. Lily's urn is adorable. I had my son cremated also. It's comforting to know that he's home with me.

Hugs and prayer for you and Lily


----------



## babylou

What a lovely urn! 

Our urn for Samuel is more traditionally shaped and of a burgundy colour.

We are still not sure what to do with Samuels ashes at the moment, so have kept them at home. 

Love and hugs:hugs:


----------



## amotherslove

i didnt like the idea of her being far from me.. also i knew burial would cost more.. and on top of that i rent my home, and if i ever move from here.. or from this province or city, i need to be able to take her with me. i've always had an aversion to traditional burial.. i myself wish to be cremated when i go.. it's just how it's done in my family usually. thanks everyone<3 i just wanted to be able to share it and i'm not sure yet if i wish to share with my facebook friends. <3


----------



## DueSeptember

*Aww so tiny and so cute!! Sorry for your Loss *


----------



## luckybreak

I am sorry for the loss of your precious Lily! her little urn is just precious and now she is finally home :hugs:


----------



## MummyStobe

I'm so pleased that you have Lily back at home with you. Her urn is lovely.

We decided to have Max buried as we didn't want to risk there being no ashes. I've been to the churchyard tonight to visit him and the base for his headstone has been put in place in the past couple of days. I feel like his place there has finally been marked and it's nice having somewhere to put my flowers rather than lying them on the ground. A lovely surprise on the 3 month anniversary of saying goodbye. Can't wait to see the headstone now xx


----------



## yazoo

Beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'm so glad you got some ashes and her wee urn is lovely. I didn't realise you could get such lovely tiny ones either. I have seen tiny little ones that go on a necklace, which are slodered shut forever with them inside - I thought that was quite a good idea too. 

I still have our boys' ashes in a little box and still haven't decided what to do with them yet. I too worry about moving without them so may put them in a pot, or may just release them into the air, we were going to let our DD decide, to help her get closure. 

Thanks for sharing with us. xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Simply beautiful and so precious ..I am so sorry for your loss of Lily:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## amotherslove

thanks guys. it is a lovely urn isn't it. i'm so happy with how the funeral home handled us. everything including the urn and the engraving on it was free. theyre a dream. they said they never charge for children. <3


----------



## mhazzab

amotherslove said:


> thanks guys. it is a lovely urn isn't it. i'm so happy with how the funeral home handled us. everything including the urn and the engraving on it was free. theyre a dream. they said they never charge for children. <3

I think there's a lot of places that don't charge for children...it's nice to know there is still a little bit of goodness left in the world and there are still some places where money isnt everything...

the urn is lovely, I'm so glad you got some ashes and a lovely urn to keep them in.

hope you are doing okay xxx


----------



## amotherslove

mhazzab said:


> amotherslove said:
> 
> 
> thanks guys. it is a lovely urn isn't it. i'm so happy with how the funeral home handled us. everything including the urn and the engraving on it was free. theyre a dream. they said they never charge for children. <3
> 
> I think there's a lot of places that don't charge for children...it's nice to know there is still a little bit of goodness left in the world and there are still some places where money isnt everything...
> 
> the urn is lovely, I'm so glad you got some ashes and a lovely urn to keep them in.
> 
> hope you are doing okay xxxClick to expand...


thanks today was a good day.. hopefully there will soon be more good days than bad... i think i'm just glad to finally have her laid to rest yet at home with me. thanks for asking and i hope you're doing well too, and congrats on the pregnancy<3


----------



## Andypanda6570

mhazzab said:


> amotherslove said:
> 
> 
> thanks guys. it is a lovely urn isn't it. i'm so happy with how the funeral home handled us. everything including the urn and the engraving on it was free. theyre a dream. they said they never charge for children. <3
> 
> I think there's a lot of places that don't charge for children...it's nice to know there is still a little bit of goodness left in the world and there are still some places where money isnt everything...
> 
> the urn is lovely, I'm so glad you got some ashes and a lovely urn to keep them in.
> 
> hope you are doing okay xxxClick to expand...

I thank God for this cause a funeral in the States I mean a decent one not fancy or anything costs close to 7 thousand:nope: that is a lot of money and a lot of people can't afford that . Where I buried Ava all they charge is 140.00 dollars which half is for the priest. I thank God they do this cause what would people do if the wanted their baby buried and didn't have all that money, I can't even imagine. It is good to know there are places like this :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

amotherslove said:


> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amotherslove said:
> 
> 
> thanks guys. it is a lovely urn isn't it. i'm so happy with how the funeral home handled us. everything including the urn and the engraving on it was free. theyre a dream. they said they never charge for children. <3
> 
> I think there's a lot of places that don't charge for children...it's nice to know there is still a little bit of goodness left in the world and there are still some places where money isnt everything...
> 
> the urn is lovely, I'm so glad you got some ashes and a lovely urn to keep them in.
> 
> hope you are doing okay xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks today was a good day.. hopefully there will soon be more good days than bad... i think i'm just glad to finally have her laid to rest yet at home with me. thanks for asking and i hope you're doing well too, and congrats on the pregnancy<3Click to expand...

I am so happy to hear you had a good day and YES there will be more good days than sad, I promise. Love to you and yours..XOXOOXOXOXXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## amotherslove

Andypanda6570 said:


> amotherslove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amotherslove said:
> 
> 
> thanks guys. it is a lovely urn isn't it. i'm so happy with how the funeral home handled us. everything including the urn and the engraving on it was free. theyre a dream. they said they never charge for children. <3
> 
> I think there's a lot of places that don't charge for children...it's nice to know there is still a little bit of goodness left in the world and there are still some places where money isnt everything...
> 
> the urn is lovely, I'm so glad you got some ashes and a lovely urn to keep them in.
> 
> hope you are doing okay xxxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks today was a good day.. hopefully there will soon be more good days than bad... i think i'm just glad to finally have her laid to rest yet at home with me. thanks for asking and i hope you're doing well too, and congrats on the pregnancy<3Click to expand...
> 
> I am so happy to hear you had a good day and YES there will be more good days than sad, I promise. Love to you and yours..XOXOOXOXOXXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hon. and yeah the funeral director told me that if we had a service there would be a fee but just for whoever officiated it.. we just decided not to have one.


----------



## KamIAm

Thank you for sharing Lily's urn with us! So beautiful! 

We chose to bury our Emma, BUT only because NO ONE here speaks much of cremation, not as popular here ,unfortunatly, So I didn't have any information and I certainly didn't think to ask ... If I could go back and have her cremated I'd do that in a heartbeat! That is one of my HUGE regrets.... Would love to have her kept safe with me... 

One of my dear friends' just had her lil girl cremated, and she mostly has kept her ashes with her in a tiny urn BUT she has visited her favorite places to be and shared her ashes there AND she recently had a tattoo done, it's beautiful but she had some of her daughters ashes placed in the tattoo ink so now she is in her tattoo as well... I'd never think of this stuff, I am NOT creative...She has thought of TON of lil things to do...:hugs:


----------



## blav

We had our baby cremated as well and his urn is so tiny! We found online the idea of making a Build a Bear and putting the urn inside, which I think is what we're going to do.


----------



## amotherslove

KamIAm said:


> Thank you for sharing Lily's urn with us! So beautiful!
> 
> We chose to bury our Emma, BUT only because NO ONE here speaks much of cremation, not as popular here ,unfortunatly, So I didn't have any information and I certainly didn't think to ask ... If I could go back and have her cremated I'd do that in a heartbeat! That is one of my HUGE regrets.... Would love to have her kept safe with me...
> 
> One of my dear friends' just had her lil girl cremated, and she mostly has kept her ashes with her in a tiny urn BUT she has visited her favorite places to be and shared her ashes there AND she recently had a tattoo done, it's beautiful but she had some of her daughters ashes placed in the tattoo ink so now she is in her tattoo as well... I'd never think of this stuff, I am NOT creative...She has thought of TON of lil things to do...:hugs:

you can have ashes put into tattoo ink? thats so cool... i'm getting a tattoo for my lily, but i think her ashes are just great in an urn.


----------



## amotherslove

blav said:


> We had our baby cremated as well and his urn is so tiny! We found online the idea of making a Build a Bear and putting the urn inside, which I think is what we're going to do.

this is a really cute idea. i would totally do this if i didnt just LOVE the design of her urn. besides, want it to look like what it is, i WANT questions, i want to tell the world about my lily. if i ever have a friend or a new boyfriend over, i want them to ask so i can tell. if that makes any sense.


----------



## SarahJane

Aww your urn is perfect for your little girl. :hugs:

If you look on my friends list there is a girl called hannpin (hannah) - she has her baby charlie's ashes sewn inside a build a bear so if anyone has any questions about this idea I'm sure she'd be able to help. Her bear is beautiful and it is a lovely way to explain to her daughter as she gets older.


----------



## MissingRyder

I too had my angel baby Ryder cremated and he's in a beautiful angel urn I can keep safe with me at home. I worried about leaving him if I were to move .... now I worry about my house catching on fire..... I can't stand the thought of anything happening to him...... our angel babies understand our worries and watch over us daily. Have comfort in the fact they are there awaiting our arrival.... they are ready to be held in our arms but will be fine with family until we get there..... God Bless your angel babies :)


----------



## amotherslove

MissingRyder said:


> I too had my angel baby Ryder cremated and he's in a beautiful angel urn I can keep safe with me at home. I worried about leaving him if I were to move .... now I worry about my house catching on fire..... I can't stand the thought of anything happening to him...... our angel babies understand our worries and watch over us daily. Have comfort in the fact they are there awaiting our arrival.... they are ready to be held in our arms but will be fine with family until we get there..... God Bless your angel babies :)

oh god... i never thought of this... surely an urn made out of bronze would survive a fire??? :( ahhhh i'm gonna have to take it with me everywhere i go.. cept then i'd lose it somehow.. :/ argh


----------



## winterwonder

:hugs: It really is a beautiful urn for your little angel xxx


----------



## CityGirlEire

I have had six angel babies and often wish I had some memorial of them.... But at the time here, where we are so backward of people's feelings, nothing was considered sacred. My aunt had a funeral for her fifteen week angel and she couldn't even invite me because the rest of our family would have tagged along saying mean things....


----------



## mhazzab

CityGirlEire said:


> I have had six angel babies and often wish I had some memorial of them.... But at the time here, where we are so backward of people's feelings, nothing was considered sacred. My aunt had a funeral for her fifteen week angel and she couldn't even invite me because the rest of our family would have tagged along saying mean things....

That is so sad, like it is something to ignore or be ashamed of, losing a child. It could and does happen to anyone.

I'm so sorry for yours and your aunts losses. It's never too late to do something in memory of them, it doesn't have to be something that will be recognised by everyone, but as long as it means something to you and reminds you of your angels that's all that matters.
We are always here if you ever want to talk xxxx


----------



## amotherslove

CityGirlEire said:


> I have had six angel babies and often wish I had some memorial of them.... But at the time here, where we are so backward of people's feelings, nothing was considered sacred. My aunt had a funeral for her fifteen week angel and she couldn't even invite me because the rest of our family would have tagged along saying mean things....

thats just awful. i would definitely say you should do something for your little babies, even something as simple as a lit candle<3 so sorry for your loss and your aunts loss. i have lost a friend or two over lily.. and i am willing to lose more. she was real.. she lived and i love her.. i love her more than any other person and i will lose everyone before i lose her memory.


----------



## Malachi09

I will use barbie doll for my daughter ashes....because she was looking like a doll...and i want remember like that...

____________________________________________
discount urns


----------

